# Private Property



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I know I am going to open up a can of worms here but I am going too anyhow!

If the property is fenced, or cultivated in any way shape or form you can not hunt it without permission from the land owner. You should not have to post it anyhow unless it is not cultivated or fenced. Either way we posted all the land we planned on hunting, at every entrance, on all 90 degree corners and water ways. It did not matter we were still running people off all morning. :evil: This is flat out wrong. My buddy runs/owns over 2000 acres of prime pheasant land and because he is sick of the problem he is not going to give permission to anyone that he is not friends with. This is due to the fact he can't trust people any more. In his words, he is sick of the 3 week friends he has every year. For all of those that sneek onto property that is next to public land, you have screwed it up for hunting for others who are not locals. My buddy used to be real good about letting most of those who asked on his property. This is now gone! 

It's sad when the owner doesn't even have a chance to kill his limit because tresspassers have already went through the good areas that cans of orange spraypaint were used to keep people out. 


However my dogs did good and I should have limited out, because I was down with the dogs, but I missed. Killed one and should have killed my limit but the darn birds came up at the wrong time. That is why I hunt with Springers and not a pointer for phesants it is harder and keeps you on your toes. Those birds are coming up when you are not expecting it most of the time. Although, with that being said, it is still fun to hunt behind pointers that obey. I will be honest the only one I have known to obey are my brothers. That is because he actually uses his.

Sorry about the ranting and raveing but I am ticked off because of all the ignorant people that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't blame the land owner. When I was younger my dad would put our property in the pool of huntable land. The local city chamber of commerce would sell permits for $1 and that would give you permission to hunt all of the land in the pool. That worked well until one year here came the dudes, driving out across wet pastures, getting stuck, making a huge mess getting out. Then putting their beer cans on top of the wooden fence posts and shooting them off with the shotgun. Of course the top of the post would go with it. The cattle and horses would be peppered and one cow lost an eye. That was the last year the property went into the pool, and most of the town folks pulled their properties as well. Our problem was not an isolated case that year.

People can be very ignorant and it's like this in everything we do. 10% or less ruin it for the rest.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does orange spray paint TECHNICALLY qualify as properly posting an area? Personally, I would respect it, but I could see how some may try to stretch this. Also, just because there is a fence doesn't necessarily mean it is private property. How many fences run around, through, and all over Forest Service lands? Does it mean you can't cross it? Heck no. You just have to know IF it does delineate private land, and if the corners and gates are properly posted. In the end, as we discussed with a CO yesterday, the responsibility does fall on the hunter to know where he is hunting. If he follows the rules, and is still asked to leave, he needs to leave immediately. 

CPT- If it were my 2000 acres, I wouldn't leave anything up to interpretation. I would go above what is required to make sure everyone who comes to a fence line knows without doubt that it is off-limits. The other thing I would do is not hunt on the opener, but keep an eye on all the yay-hoos to make sure they were obeying the posting. Let them scare all the birds off of adjacent properties onto mine, and then leave the birds alone for a day or two to calm down. THEN I would get after them! I can understand your buddy's frustration, but honestly, should it be surprising?


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Just talked to a local CO officer/hunting buddy and he told me SPRAY PAINT DOES WORK AS PROPERLY POSTING PROPERTY. All corners as well as axcess points to property. If the land is cultivated it is the kings X you are in violation if you step one foot on the property. Said he was so sick of ignorant people who did not have respect for the private property. 


Let me ask you a question. Would it be OK for someone to walk into your back yard to and use a tool you had laying out or just be there for any reason. I would be ticked if some one did that and if you are honest you would be as well. What is the difference. Private Property is Private property.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone questioning if orange paint on fence posts is not adequate needs to take the class they missed Hunting 101, an introduction to hunting-stuff you should already know. I have been in that same situation, these guys should be cited! They do know and it is absolute BS! Hopefully these aren't the same fishing guys that go off about the landowners who exaggerate how many trespassers there are and how much they throw garbage around. Sounds like you have what is needed for prosecution, I would not leave it at just a warning, I would get all of there info and have Mr. Deputy finish the visit! Absolute Bull$*!+!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Chill out homies! I was just asking about the technicality! As I said above, I, (me, myeself) recognize a painted fencepost, so donzmt get your panties in a wad thinking I'm giving you opposition. Don't worry! I agree with you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Chill out homies! I was just asking about the technicality! As I said above, I, (me, myeself) recognize a painted fencepost, so donzmt get your panties in a wad thinking I'm giving you opposition. Don't worry! I agree with you.


I know that you did not mean that, I am just saying that anyone using that as an excuse....!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have no tolerance for trespasser's, nor for the idiots that post up 'No Trespassing' signs illegally...

A call to the Utah County Sheriff's office told me this sign has not been issued for almost 9 years. Even though the sheep tenders that posted it are trying protect their stock, it is illegal to use on BLM property.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

By law a fence *does not* equal posted ground unless the property is residential. Somebody mentioned this same thing a few weeks ago so I checked into it. I was told the proclamation reads correctly. Private ground must be properly posted or cultivated for planting. Spray painting fence posts orange counts for proper posting of private ground.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear you man I deal with the same thing every year on the deer hunt with my families private property. The ignorance of some people knows no limits.


----------



## Warr (Jul 8, 2008)

Being in the landowner category, I get extremely frustrated with pheasant hunters not respecting my property. I enjoy hunting the pheasant opener with good friends and my two sons so I'm not able to "patrol" for trespassers. I have a 120 acre parcel behind my house where we grow corn. After the corn is harvested, we put out our cattle on it. I don't hunt this area until later in the day with my boys if we don't shoot our limit on our other parcels, because we always get into the birds on it. Every year when I go down there, I see hunters running back to their trucks after seeing me and driving off. There's no respect anymore. The ground is cultivated, holding livestock, has a barbwire fence that is posted and another electric fence to help keep the cattle in. 

Saturday when I went down there, my neighbor informed me that there was a group of 6 hunters there in the morning and he thought it was me because they were making no effort to conceal their actions. Rude behavior just ticks me off!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We used to run into this problem as well fortunately we have multiple Police Officers in the family which makes it much easier. After the first year people stopped trying to sneak on. Wish we still had the property in the family it was the best Pheasant hunting I've ever seen in Utah. 20-30 roosters a day and uncountable hens. I miss those days. Grandpa sold it due to health. Really sad day.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

My family has 300 acres of good pheasant habitat, or at least it used to be. We used to let people hunt on it, but it got overrun and the birds disappeared, plus the roads and fields got all torn up. A few years back we posted and painted it up, and started running people off who did not have permission to be there. The pheasants have made a slow come back since then, but we still have a few people try to sneak in every year. This year we saw a group of hunters down on the property about 1/4 mile away. As soon as they saw us they hiked back to their truck and took off.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

good thread. Living where i do, i get to see this stuff on a first hand basis all the time and see more and more of my neighbors cut off hunters access to their land because of a few bad apples that didnt respect private property.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just another example of how hunters are the biggest threat to hunting!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Just another example of how hunters are the biggest threat to hunting!!


That is for sure.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Too bad you can't boot their vehicles and call the authorities.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Too bad you can't boot their vehicles and call the authorities.


Why not?? Couldn't you bloke them in and call up on them? I know I'd be doing it if I had land!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I'd enlist a local law enforcement guy and hunt trespassers on the opener.  Just drive around and cite them. Or, I suppose you could get photo or video of them and give it to the local authorities. Shouldn't be too difficult to do if you talk to the the local police or authorities beforehand, to see what's necessary to obtain a conviction.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

One of my hunting buddies is the local CO. Hence Citations were given. It is just the principle behind it that really got my goat.


----------



## Warr (Jul 8, 2008)

clean pass through said:


> One of my hunting buddies is the local CO. Hence Citations were given. It is just the principle behind it that really got my goat.


The principle of the matter is what really gets me fired up as well. I'm a LEO and could very well set up and write citations all morning. If I were to do that, I would miss out on getting out with my boys and getting in some quality hunting time with the youngsters. Plus, I wouldn't want my two kids around during that confrontation.

I did discover who one of the people that were out on our ground opening morning and paid him a visit this week with the ticket book in hand. What an ignorant A**. Rather than being apologetic, he wanted to argue the issue. The country boy in me wanted to tear up the ticket and kick him square in the sphincter for rude behavior. Fortunately for both of us, I've become more civilized with age.

A lot of my ranching and farming friends don't have a real problem with allowing people to hunt on their ground. In fact, rather than leasing their ground during the hunting season, they would rather allow the average Joe and their kids to hunt. There are still good hearted people out there who appreciate the courtesy and respect of hunters just asking for permission or offering to help out in exchange.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> By law a fence does not equal posted ground unless the property is residential. Somebody mentioned this same thing a few weeks ago so I checked into it. I was told the proclamation reads correctly. Private ground must be properly posted or cultivated for planting. Spray painting fence posts orange counts for proper posting of private ground.


This comes up quite often, it has to be properly posted for the DWR to do anything about it. If it is not properly posted it is still PRIVATE PROPERTY and no one has a right to be on there without the landowners permission, just like your back yard, as has been mentioned.
You can still be asked to leave and if you don't the landowner can still prosecute.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Huh... Personally, I wouldn't have known about the orange. Only place I've noticed the colored spray paint for posting was in Missouri & they used purple.


----------

